# Lincs area ?



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Fairly new to the boards , wondering if there will be any meets round Lincs area .

Cheers


Mart


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Alright mate, dunno for the future, there was a good one in 07 i attended in ketton nr stamford, the lad that organised it wanted to do more in the future so maybe i'll have to ask him about it soon. 

Where abouts in lincs are you?


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

edthedrummer said:


> Alright mate, dunno for the future, there was a good one in 07 i attended in ketton nr stamford, the lad that organised it wanted to do more in the future so maybe i'll have to ask him about it soon.
> 
> Where abouts in lincs are you?


Just outside Louth matey


----------

